# Kitten Help!



## lauren43

I just took in a foster. It was a spur of the moment thing. Anywho this kitten is the type of cat that is in your face 24/7. As I type this he is in my face rubbing its head against mine. Trying to sharpen its nails on my sweatshirt. He never wants personal space, he will not leave me or Avery alone for more than 15 secs. Is this normal? I've never seen a cat like it in my life. Do you think it needs another cat playmate or something (although this it out of the question)? I just don't know what to do with him. He's in the bathroom when I'm not home and when I can't keep a full watch on Avery and during this time he meows like he is dying. He hates not being around people. IDK the last kitten I fostered two years ago didn't give a crap about me, he just wanted to run wild when he was out an free to roam. 

Help!


----------



## Candyd

How old is he ? Most kittens remain extremely dependent until they're 4 months old, and they need a substitute of their mother because they need a presence all the time to be happy.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Sorry, but it sounds awfully cute to me!


----------



## MollyWoppy

Whats his name?


----------



## lauren43

Molly he is cute and super friendly but I can't walk from one end of my apt to the other without nearly tripping over him. I was trying to work with Avery as I am still not sure if Avery knows if kitten is lunch or not and I could barely treat Avery because he was in my face, in my treats, and in my clicker trying to eat the food off my hands. I guess I've just never experienced such a dependent cat. Ever. I can't do anything when he's out of the bathroom. I just hope its not because he is in distress because there are no cats here (I know the person I got him from had 4 cats),,,

I'm calling him Lisle.


----------



## lauren43

Oh and he is probably 7-8 months old.


----------



## Candyd

Maybe he has been separated from his mother too early in his life which could explain his anxiety. If he's really abnormally dependent, I think a behaviorist could be useful.


----------



## lauren43

I think I just had a bit of a freak out moment. I let him out again and he was better. He's just so darn cute. Now I just have to work with Avery. He tolerates him very well but every once in a while Avery nips at him and he growled at him once (though that could be guarding because there was food involved)...I don't know.

I'm just going to work with them daily until I'm sure Avery understands kitten can be looked at and licked but not bit or chased.


----------

